# Copy Protection indicator in TDL and guide



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I have shows that I record on one DVR and transfer to another. There are some shows where, if I had known when I scheduled the recording that I couldn't transfer it, I would have made sure to record it on the other DVR (or even both of them). But I don't ever recall seeing an indicator of copy protection until after the show has already been recorded, i.e., in the Now Playing List (and only the NPL of the other DVR). Is there some way to indicate in the To Do List, or even better, the Guide, that a show is copy protected? Or is there some list somewhere else (online, say) of which shows are copy protected?


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Unfortunately copy protection is normally set by the individual cable company, so there's no real list of copy protected shows. Also, the Tivo does not know whether or not a show is copy protected until it's being recorded. Metadata within the show sets the copy protection, so there's no way to know beforehand.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

You're right. We don't know the first time -- but after that, since you know where you recorded the original copy protected show you know to set up your Season Pass on another TiVo for future shows.

Barbeedoll


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure I agree with either of the two prior answers. I don't think that the CCI bit is set on a program by program basis. I believe that, with few exceptions, the CCI bit is set on a channel by channel basis.

If the recording is being done on a channel that has a CCI bit set to copy once, the To Do list, or the View Upcoming Episodes could certainly show that.

Personally, I think it is a great idea.

[NG]Owner


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

There are certainly some shows where it's known in advance that it will be copy protected, i.e., several series on HBO, Showtime, IFC, etc. I have another thread in the main forum where I talked about some random shows, including syndicated series being shown on my local CW station, that were showing the symbol. Those types (not those shows actually, but others like them) are the ones I would be interested in knowing about in advance.


----------



## mpastreich (Mar 3, 2004)

It would be nice, but I don't see it happening.

Be happy if you have lots of things that AREN'T copy protected.

The only things by me that I can actually use TTG on are broadcast network shows.

This is mostly the cable companies doing. Ironically enough, I'm just about ready to get rid of them because of it, and switch to OTA and Apple/Amazon for filling in any blanks I'm missing.

Or maybe ditch them for FiOS once it gets to my neck of the woods ... I hear they are more consumer friendly (right now).


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

[NG]Owner;6687757 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with either of the two prior answers. I don't think that the CCI bit is set on a program by program basis. I believe that, with few exceptions, the CCI bit is set on a channel by channel basis.


The CATV provider can choose to set the byte and leave it, or they can pass the broadcaster's setting on without modification, but either way there is nothing preventing the CATV provider or the broadcaster from setting it one time one way and then another. Indeed, there have been cases here where two episodes of the same series broadcast on the same channel just a day or two apart had different settings. Four of the twelve Planet Earth episodes n Discovery HD, for example, were sent out un-protected, while the other eight all were copy protected. There is certainly no reliable way to know a-priori that a program will or will not be copy protected.


----------

